# A few photos from our hive splits



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Barely got to them in time, lots of queen cells. Picked out the best ones to save for the split and did away with the rest.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Those are some great photos. Look like the girls are doing well for you. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## apple (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks for the photos - beautiful documentation.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

WoW!! thanks for the great photos! Textbook quality.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

These are SO COOL!! thanks for sharing.


----------

